# theraband



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

Newb question for you all. I see that people use gold theraband but can blue be used? I have a box of it here can it be used? Also, have a box of red


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

yes they all can be used as the rubber that holds our underware can be sucesfuly used under certain conditions.

the point is in the thicknes of various theraband colours (this is from a Tex's thread here in the forum):

Thera-Band Thickness

Tan - .10146mm - .004 inch
Yellow - .1524mm - .0068 inch
Red - .2032mm - .008 inch
Green - .2540mm - .01 inch
Blue - .3048mm - .0120 inch
Black - .381mm - .0150 inch
Silver - .5538mm - .0218 inch
Gold - .6350mm - .025 inch

it seems that thicker the theraband - more heavy ammo you can use for a given dimensions of the bands - or you have to double, tripple or quadruple tha bands in order to reach what gold can do.. - just divide the thicknes in 1 and you will get the ratio.

however, it seems also that thiner and narrower tha band it move faster..

in order to se what blue (and black) theraband can do see some of Torsten's videos, (but you can look for others too):





















hope this helps,

jazz


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well. There you have it.


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

thank you so much


----------

